# Questions on the dish soap moss killer



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

What are the advantages of using dish soap over iron to kill moss? How effective is it? And does it really have to be a certain brand, or would any dish soap do the same? How does it work?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Anyone used dish soap? If so, let me know. Also, does it need to sit for a while before rain?


----------



## bullet (Mar 4, 2019)

Same here. I was planning on trying the dish soap technique this weekend.

https://homeguides.sfgate.com/kill-lawn-moss-dish-soap-41529.html


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

partial answer: A couple of months ago, I saw some moss growing on my front steps. I grabbed a bottle of dawn and dropped the concentrate directly on the moss. I then spread it around by using a paper towel. I didn't do anything else.

It turned brownish red. Some of it then washed away with the rain. Today, I have a little growth here and there, but it is new. Anything that the dawn touched is either gone or is still brown. I'm going to hit the steps in the backyard today. Maybe I will dilute the dawn this time, just to see what happens.

I don't know how well that will translate to the lawn.


----------



## Clover13 (Mar 25, 2019)

I always thought moss was an indication of acidic soil conditions and an underlying soil problem. Usually adding limestone will get rid of the moss.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Moss grows because of moisture. The moisture problem needs to be addressed to keep the moss from growing back.


----------



## bullet (Mar 4, 2019)

@social port thanks for sharing your experience. I'll hopefully be able to try it out in the yard this weekend if it doesn't rain the whole time. I'll share my results as well.

@Clover13 Good tip. I've been considering throwing down lime, but I never have before. When's a good time to do that? I'm sure I can just google it and find out...

@g-man Most of the moss I have is alongside some sort of edging, whether it be the house, fence or garden. How do I fix the moisture problem in area's like these?


----------



## Clover13 (Mar 25, 2019)

@bullet, the company that manages the chemical side for my lawn did is back in March. I'm not sure if it can be done anytime or a certain time is best. I guess when it comes to PH any time would be good since you're trying to get it leveled out, the longer it is acidic, the worse it will make the surrounding area. Hopefully others who do it can chime in for you.


----------

